# Corsair H55 Kühlung einbauen



## yaloBro (5. Februar 2016)

*Corsair H55 Kühlung einbauen*

Hallöchen 
Ich habe vor mir einen PC zusammenzustellen und bin da auf die H55 Kühlung con Corsair gestoßen. Jetzt ist meine Frage: Wo muss ich den Radiator platzieren? Einige Fachleute meinten das wäre total wumpe wo der ist andere meinten der sollte oben sein... Es wäre schön wenn ich eine Antwort bekomme und vielleicht auch wie man den Radiator dann fixiert. Werden Schrauben dafür mitgeliefert?

LG YaloBro


----------



## Soulsnap (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Corsair H55 Kühlung einbauen*

Hast du das Ding schon bestellt? Wenn nicht: nimm lieber nen guten Luftkühler im selben Preisbereich wie den Dark Rock Pro 3. Selbst der Brocken 2 PCGH Edition kühlt besser und leiser als die H55 und kostet weniger.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Corsair H55 Kühlung einbauen*



yaloBro schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> Ich habe vor mir einen PC zusammenzustellen und bin da auf die H55 Kühlung con Corsair gestoßen. Jetzt ist meine Frage: Wo muss ich den Radiator platzieren? Einige Fachleute meinten das wäre total wumpe wo der ist andere meinten der sollte oben sein... Es wäre schön wenn ich eine Antwort bekomme und vielleicht auch wie man den Radiator dann fixiert. Werden Schrauben dafür mitgeliefert?
> 
> LG YaloBro



Aufgrund der Schlauchlänge im Deckel oder Heck eines Midi-Towers. Schrauben sind im Lieferumfang enthalten. Die H55 ist mit 70€ kein gutes Angebot.

Bessere Alternativen:

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A)             


Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A)             



Antec H2O H600 Pro             


Antec H2O H1200 Pro             


In den Antec AiO-Waküs steckt die verkleinerte Pumpeneinheit der Magicool DCP450.

http://pics.computerbase.de/7/0/1/5/6/8-1080.648101589.jpg


----------

